# Unexpected bleach test results



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok so I collected urine on my doe who would be 30 days pregnant. I added the bleach and was surprised at the results. The urine turned dark like coffee! Has anyone had this happen!?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is weird. How much bleach did you add? What brand bleach is it?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol I used citrus scented bleach but I have used it before.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Did your doe eat or drink anything out of the ordinary ? 
Had she had a Vit B shot recently ? 
Just throwing things out there….


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

The ammonia in urine can cause bleach to turn brown or black


----------



## campcornell (Jan 21, 2014)

Umm maybe a dumb question but...what was the bleach supposed to be testing for?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmm , maybe she isn't drinking too much water ?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You're always supposed to add the urine to the bleach, not the other way around...maybe try again and reverse what you did?

Campcornell it's a homemade pregnancy test, if the mixture fizzes a lot then they are supposedly preggo.


----------

